# Advice on breeder and general hello :)



## Sophia (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place, my first time here after reading all the great advice that is on this forum and finally have a question of my own! 

My fiance and I have been looking for a cockapoo for a while now and have spoken with a breeder today and we have arranged to go see her this weekend. I was wondering if anyone has any stories to share - good or bad! 

Her name is Carol Cockerill and her kennel is called Exclusivepups, she has a Facebook page, but no website. She is down in Pickering, Yorkshire and we are prepared to make the 4 hour drive from Edinburgh to get to know her setup and potentially put down a deposit on a puppy that was born just 2 days ago (so exciting!)

Also if anyone has any advice or stories from their own search, that would be so helpful! I have never gotten a puppy before so it will be a steep learning curve, but hopefully all worth it in the end!

Happy holidays!!

Xxx Sophia


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, can't help re the breeder. But trust your instincts. If it looks or feels wrong...walk away. Otherwise, hello, welcome and good luck.


----------



## sabraham (Nov 15, 2015)

hi sophia, we got our little boy from from raffles cockapoos and i honestly cannot praise them enough. i would very seriously consider having a chat with them as they are brilliant breeders.

i've attached a pic of woody and he is fab


----------

